# floating plants



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

I your opinion....Best floating type plants to add to an aquarium to help provide a little shade?


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

water lily, Water lettuce, Frog bits, Duck weed, water spangles and watermeal if you can find it.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

trying to stay away from the duck weed if I can but it seems to be the only thing readily available here on the island lol


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I like azola it has longer roots than duckweed and is more prolific.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

I was born and raised in comox. Should be able to find water lettuce and water lily there. Not the best time of year to get it but I used to get it for my pond every year and throw it away in the fall when things started to freeze/die


----------

